# Do Western men have a thing for Eastern European  women?



## emptyblu (Jul 11, 2021)

I thought it was just a meme but after seeing some common patterns there might be some truth to it. Slav Women seem to be the second most “fetishized“ ethnicity by men the first being Asian Women, after all why is it Russian order bride and not american order bride ? or british order bride? And men often retire in countries like Ukraine or Russia so they can oogle at the women there and they often express their desire to one day get with a Slav women.
I remember my friend who lives in England was describing me this gorgeous new Belarusian coworker and how the men were basically swooning over this Belarusian girl which is funny because they are never that way towards their own women.

What’s so alluring about them that makes men so drawn to them?


----------



## deso2y (Jul 11, 2021)

Western soyboys just want to escape their dangerhaired deathfat dick-swinging womxn and creampie a tight bodied poor-as-shit 19 yo blondie


----------



## Ramborambo (Jul 11, 2021)

It's because they're white and poor. Overweight American men above the poverty line are like gods to them.


----------



## Chi-com Soldier (Jul 11, 2021)

emptyblu said:


> why is it Russian order bride and not american order bride ? or british order bride?


Same reason people buy VWs and Yugos. They're affordable.


----------



## MeganDodgedABullet (Jul 11, 2021)

deso2y said:


> Western soyboys just want to escape their dangerhaired deathfat dick-swinging womxn and creampie a tight bodied poor-as-shit 19 yo blondie


lies! I wunt a tight bodied black-haired dirt poor 9+


----------



## Jazz never died! (Jul 11, 2021)

Its because their cheap, have a cute accent, and will kick your ass if your soyboy/autistic around them and leave you for Jamal.


----------



## the clap (Jul 11, 2021)

You haven't truly lived until you've heard a Russian woman say 'blossom'


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jul 11, 2021)

emptyblu said:


> What’s so alluring about them that makes men so drawn to them?


they're white and they're less corrupted by western pozload culture than western women
also less fat


----------



## MrJokerRager (Jul 11, 2021)

Eastern European women may be gold diggers and materialists. But they don't hate their own race or children.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Jul 11, 2021)

They're young, exotic and perceived by westerners to be inferior to them so more likely to be obtainable.

People who fetishize them are also stupid; because women who are driven enough to leave their families and travel across a continent can do better than some basement dweller.


----------



## Lets Fucking Go! (Jul 11, 2021)

yeah i do have a thing for them, it's called the kitchen. like okay babushka get those sad saggy titties out my face and go back in the kitchen and make some stroganoff


----------



## Tookie (Jul 11, 2021)

Eastern European women got filtered for physical attractiveness after WWII and they haven't been corrupted into hambeast dangerhairs with a string of made-up sexualities and genders by (((Hollywood))) yet.


----------



## AnimeGirlConnoisseur (Jul 11, 2021)

I don't think that I'm disagreeing with anyone else on the thread, but what I've learned overtime is that there is nothing special about Eastern European women when compared to Western European women or American women. They aren't any smarter, prettier, or more loyal.  The only real difference is that they aren't as fucked up by western culture as western women. In other words, less obesity, less liberal politics, lower likelyhood to be a single mother, and significantly lower likelyhood to be a single mother of a half-black child. They have this tendency to act more feminine than western women and dress better than western women (I've also seen this in East Asian ex-pats). With that having been said, there are still a lot of western women who don't have the problems that come with western culture and eastern european women probably have a lot of problems that people don't talk about, because they aren't as common in western society as western women. Fetishizing eastern european women is stupid and people should just find someone that they can trust who shares their values and interests.


----------



## Stoneheart (Jul 11, 2021)

Well they are super easy. you just have to outdrink them and they are bound by their culture to sleep with you.


----------



## Harvey Danger (Jul 11, 2021)

emptyblu said:


> after all why is it Russian order bride and not american order bride ?



American women who want to be gold diggers can do it without going through a "mail order" process.  Also, you're getting part of this process backwards--Western men have more money than Eastern European men, so they are more able to import women who will do a transactional relationship.  Eastern European women are more likely to want more wealth than they can secure locally.  (You see a similar dynamic with American women and oil-rich Saudi men.)



> or british order bride?



Have you _seen_ British women?


----------



## Systemsprenger (Jul 11, 2021)

AnimeGirlConnoisseur said:


> I don't think that I'm disagreeing with anyone else on the thread, but what I've learned overtime is that there is nothing special about Eastern European women when compared to Western European women or American women. They aren't any smarter, prettier, or more loyal.  The only real difference is that they aren't as fucked up by western culture as western women. In other words, less obesity, less liberal politics, lower likelyhood to be a single mother, and significantly lower likelyhood to be a single mother of a half-black child. They have this tendency to act more feminine than western women and dress better than western women (I've also seen this in East Asian ex-pats). With that having been said, there are still a lot of western women who don't have the problems that come with western culture and eastern european women probably have a lot of problems that people don't talk about, because they aren't as common in western society as western women. Fetishizing eastern european women is stupid and people should just find someone that they can trust who shares their values and interests.



This is the most comprehensive, and also apt, summary here.
Western Euro men like Eastern Euro women for differing reasons - Some are sensible, others misguided, and there's occasional naivety regarding the likely outcomes.

The quasi-Janissary attitude some Western men have (ie. 'I'll pick up pretty-but-poor pussy from Poltavka') is perhaps the most naive of all.
Rural or working class East Euro girls typically come from traditionalist households, which includes a firm demarcation of gender roles. Unlike West Euro women, East Euro ones of this type typically have rigid expectations regarding the man's ability to provide for them (and also their family). This is only maximized by virtue of the relative affluence of the West Euro man - Hypergamy is therefore at peak in both parties (man is only looking for appearance, woman for resources). Therefore, the relationship is destined to failure, _especially_ as West Euro men cannot typically conform to the expectations of East Euro women (it isn't all monetary - Includes the social dynamic - this is admittedly very bad with Russian women, who sometimes habitually gaslight men on a whim).
It is patently unfair to characterize the women as 'gold diggers' overall, when resource acquisition is the prime directive of female hypergamy, resources are the only 'selling point' to Western Euro men to begin with in general, and scaling Maslow's hierarchy of needs (ie. leaving some shitty Ukrainian village with occasional electrical grid failures and no running hot water) is arguably a higher calling than the Western Euro man's reason to seek a quality fuck (which is ultimately what it usually boils down to; no need for self-delusion, very rarely do Slav-seeking Westerners bother to understand the root culture or history).

Without characterizing all Western men badly - It seems to be the conservative types who are expressing this sentiment. This is fine from a tradition maintenance perspective only if the man is willing to ingratiate themselves into the woman's culture and traditions. 'Conservatism' is not a mutually inclusive attitude between groups (it's usually adversarial, see the shitfest that is the Middle East).
Otherwise, the woman will simply bide her time, collect resources (including permanent residence) and leave the man (preferably for a compatriot in the West, or even a richer Westerner), or return home (depends on their emotionality and gratification deference). This likely won't apply if the man is rich enough, but that's a hyper minority position.

European women who aren't quite so traditional and culturally conservative are those from the big cities, though they're usually now inculcated with the standard Globohomo Rainbow Alliance propaganda, so seeking them is somewhat redundant (ie. you're better off seeking an attractive, traditional conservative rural girl from your own country - They obviously exist, look harder).

Fetishizing any ethnicity or race is always a recipe for disaster.
Western men thinking they'll find a submissive feminine Nordic beauty from abroad, without doing their homework on the culture and the girl, and aren't in a position to provide the way she and her family expect are in for a rude surprise. You'll read the many stories online anyway, yet, many men still seem to have this strange notion.


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (Jul 11, 2021)

emptyblu said:


> I thought it was just a meme but after seeing some common patterns there might be some truth to it. Slav Women seem to be the second most “fetishized“ ethnicity by men the first being Asian Women, after all why is it Russian order bride and not american order bride ? or british order bride?



But what about this?


----------



## Ramborambo (Jul 11, 2021)

Harvey Danger said:


> Have you _seen_ British women?


Dear God, man. Spoiler that sick shit!


----------



## Just A Butt (Jul 11, 2021)

the pinnacle of slavic hotness


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 11, 2021)

I want to corrupt another woman


----------



## Desu Vult (Jul 12, 2021)

They're the only white chicks left that haven't gone full retard yet (you can find a few in Southern Yurop or flyover US, but it's hit and miss).


----------



## Vince McMahon (Jul 12, 2021)

MrJokerRager said:


> But they don't hate their own race or children


sweeping generalization.

We have a saying: "In the former Soviet Union, generations of men were raised by single-sex couples: mother and grandmother".


----------



## Bloitzhole (Jul 12, 2021)

I notice that more macho-inclined men seem highly attracted to them. Personally I prefer Scandinavians and Scotts. Better education and a raunchier personality usually.


----------



## Captain Syrup (Jul 12, 2021)

Can't speak for you guys, but most Slavs look run-down to me. 

Love me some Russian gymnasts, tho.


----------



## AnimeGirlConnoisseur (Aug 30, 2021)

Bloitzhole said:


> I notice that more macho-inclined men seem highly attracted to them. Personally I prefer Scandinavians and Scotts. Better education and a raunchier personality usually.


I could understand why you would want a cute hijabi wife, but why do you like anglo women?


----------



## RMQualtrough (Aug 30, 2021)

The same reason Asian women are fetishized. They're easy.


----------



## Bloitzhole (Aug 30, 2021)

AnimeGirlConnoisseur said:


> I could understand why you would want a cute hijabi wife, but why do you like anglo women?


What am I gonna do with a "cute" wife. If we're building something and I need her to hold up some half-baked wooden monstrosity that's barely holding together, I don't need cute, I need decent core strength and a reliable back.
If we're on some shitty mountain and one of us has a heart attack, I want each of us to be able to carry the other to whatever spot a rescue helicopters can land close to.
If we're lifting weights, I want her to be able to at least spot me (obv she's not going to press the same, that's just the shitty reality of female genetics).
If some bloke throws a smart remark her way, I don't want her to blush, I want her to bullshit back even harder so we can both have a laugh.
I don't need a princess or one of those 25 year olds that dress like lolis - people like that don't drink beer. I don't trust 'em. Speaking of Beer, Aussie women are great as well.

Scottish women tend to have broader shoulders than the other anglos and those bitches can march and snark with the best of 'em. Most Norwegians I've met (dunno about the zoomers though) were physically reliable, even the really slender ones. The Finns have a kickass English accent, like French if it weren't gay (so not French is what I'm saying) and a very laconic snarkyness.


----------



## Ser Prize (Sep 2, 2021)

Maybe my perception as a fucking leaf is skewed but slavic women are perceived as having that ephemeral old world tradition that so many western men find lacking in both life and spouse. 

The sad reality, as has been pointed out, is that they're just as likely to marry you for a green card, bleed you dry in divorce and monkey branch up. But lonely men want to dream of love. Somewhere. Sometime.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Sep 2, 2021)

because they still feminin and somewhat traditional. what western man tend to forget however, is that eastern women got the pitbul gene and can be very possessive and aggressive.


----------



## JamusActimus (Sep 2, 2021)

They are white niggers.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Sep 2, 2021)

soft 'men' who can't keep their women in line fetishize those that they fantasize they can control.

the strong man knows that a wise woman could tame his strength with her wisdom and propriety, and thus finds a complementary and whole partner.


----------



## ClownBrew (Sep 2, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> View attachment 2337469
> the pinnacle of slavic hotness



Liar, those are bongs.


----------



## Ser Prize (Sep 2, 2021)

3119967d0c said:


> soft 'men' who can't keep their women in line fetishize those that they fantasize they can control.
> 
> the strong man knows that a wise woman could tame his strength with her wisdom and propriety, and thus finds a complementary and whole partner.


A partnership can be between someone who is okay with being lead while not being controlled. Don't fall for the feminist delusion of "THEY JUST CAN'T HANDLE MY STRONK WOMYN OPINIONS"


----------



## Unpaid Emotional Labourer (Sep 2, 2021)

Circassian beauty - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




It’s because for centuries women from that part of the world were the most popular Ottoman sex slaves. They were the closest source of lighter skinned, blonder women who weren‘t well-protected Europeans.

And I mean it’s true, where else could they come close to harvesting the historical equivalent of this:




or this:



It’s a stereotype because there’s a lot of truth to it. Like most stereotypes.


----------



## emptyblu (Sep 13, 2021)

Bloitzhole said:


> What am I gonna do with a "cute" wife.


Have sex with her.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Sep 13, 2021)

Latinas are the GOAT when it comes to women


----------



## Duke Nukem (Sep 13, 2021)

Honestly anything else sounds like paradise compared to American women of any race. But incel tools who think their based tradwife is an email and a phone call away are delusional as anybody.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Sep 13, 2021)

Because they think they're going to be some sexy submissive tradwife who's going to put up with their "muh fall of the West" bitching when in reality they're going to be some brawny bitch telling them to get off the internet and go get a job.


----------



## Falcos_Commisar (Sep 13, 2021)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Latinas are the GOAT when it comes to women


Until you let them eat carbs or have a child.

Then they morph into bloated blobs.


----------



## emptyblu (Sep 13, 2021)

3119967d0c said:


> soft 'men' who can't keep their women in line fetishize those that they fantasize they can control.
> 
> the strong man knows that a wise woman could tame his strength with her wisdom and propriety, and thus finds a complementary and whole partner.


Dominant men are a million times better than some guy who prefers a women to “lead“ him and tell him what he can or can’t do.


----------



## Gig Bucking Fun (Sep 13, 2021)

No, and the “mail-order bride” meme is as retarded as it is overrated.

The  truth is a 9/10 Romanian/Slavic virgin teen isn’t going to land square on your cock because you own the trailer park mobile home you live in. They’re not going to top you off while you’re sat on your rascal scooter drinking your Jumbo 7/11 slushee. A lot of these girls, while dirt poor, still have standards.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 13, 2021)

Systemsprenger said:


> This is the most comprehensive, and also apt, summary here.
> Western Euro men like Eastern Euro women for differing reasons - Some are sensible, others misguided, and there's occasional naivety regarding the likely outcomes.
> 
> The quasi-Janissary attitude some Western men have (ie. 'I'll pick up pretty-but-poor pussy from Poltavka') is perhaps the most naive of all.
> ...


This thread has really good takes. 

I saw a documentary on this where around 20 american men went on a guided tour to ukraine. They hosted parties and such with a high female:male ratio and an understanding from all parties that the goal was to find a partner for marriage.

The men had to up front pay, and there was an understanding that if a connection was found, the guy would pay for her to visit him in the US and then marry him and stay with him.

Most of the men were quite ugly and/or fat. Those that weren't were mostly very weak men (mentally). It was like watching sharks catch guppies. The women had spent a lot of energy looking their nest and flirting with the men. The men didn't know what hit them. Almost none of the men had realistic expectations. And by being flirted with, and the high female:male ratio, most of the men got overconfident and got an inflated sense of worth. As a result they made various faux pas (trying to go for too many women at one party, setting up a competitive environment trying to play women off against each other). About 1/4th of men managed to find a mutually interested partner. There was one below average attractive entrepeneur who was a good judge of character and knew he had to find not just an attractive girl, but one who had a realistic image of what to expect. He asked to meet her family before leaving for the US (the marriage would be 3 months later or something). They were the only two who understood that even though they were enthusiastic about each other, that it would be a very difficult prospect. She was the only girl who seemed more gentle than like a shark, he was the only guy who understood that he would leave behind everything, everyone and also that she would leave behind a culture but also always be of that culture, a culture he had little understanding of.

There were I think 4 marriages and a later followup showed that 1 of the women demanded increasing amounts of money to be sent to her family until things broke, and she went back. A 2nd had a really happy guy about the sex life, the until they were married long enough for her to get permanent residence in US and divorced him on that day and moved in with her boyfriend. Also she had been the same age as his daughter. The third ended up with a woman 6 years older than him, never had sex with him and tried to not kiss him at the marriage and he divorced her soon after.
The entrepeneur and gentle girl were still together, still making it work and also said in the interview that they had still underestimated how hard it was to bridge the differences and for her to leave her old home behind.


----------



## Haint (Sep 16, 2021)

You can smell European women several blocks away. 

"Deodorant? What's that?" they ask.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 16, 2021)

Haint said:


> You can smell European women several blocks away.
> 
> "Deodorant? What's that?" they ask.


It's a feature not a bug.

It goes with our teeth.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Sep 16, 2021)

What retard western faggots don't realise is that while they may consider gorgeous EE women as a cheap score, those bitches are actually the most crazy, vicious, cut throat motherfuckers out there. Most of them also know dudes that could eat the average western boy for breakfast, having dated such dudes since their teens, that shit hardens them to be able to manipulate people at a high level.
Every time a western boy gets a EE girl, nigger better watch his wallet and his sanity and never think he's playing her, it is she playing him.


----------



## Gender: Xenomorph (Sep 16, 2021)

Also non-American women seem to go crazy over American men.

I think people still have the impression US is this first world, non shithole country.


----------



## Michael Janke (Sep 17, 2021)

Stoneheart said:


> ou just have to outdrink them and they are bound by their culture to sleep with you.


easier said than done my guy


----------



## Michael Janke (Sep 17, 2021)

Gender: Xenomorph said:


> Also non-American women seem to go crazy over American men.


the average american never leaves the country, mexico and canada dont count. i imagine the ones that can leave and go to europe are well above average in some way or another. maybe they are better educated, better payed.
basically, they get a skewed sense of what americans are like. the military americans that live in europe are probably in way better shape on average even if not better educated.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Sep 17, 2021)

They tend to be more direct, and fun to talk to.  Unless you're an extremely effete numale that enjoys dumb consoomer shit, talking with 99% of western women feels like a chore.  Most eastern European women at least have real interests that they can carry on a conversation about.


----------



## Michael Janke (Sep 17, 2021)

doesn't the ukraine produce the most supermodels anywhere?
maybe western men have a thing for eastern european women because they are on some level the most attractive?
its like how samoans produce a way higher then average chance of NFL players than anywhere else in the states.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 17, 2021)

mr.moon1488 said:


> They tend to be more direct, and fun to talk to.  Unless you're an extremely effete numale that enjoys dumb consoomer shit, talking with 99% of western women feels like a chore.  Most eastern European women at least have real interests that they can carry on a conversation about.


Talking with western women is pretty fun if you do not hold back any of the disdain they rightfully deserve. If you don't hide how much of a chore it is and how ridiculous they are, they either go ballistic, which is funny to laugh about in a realistic way, or more commonly try to win your approval, which is more enjoyable than listening to their shrieking.

Seriously, try it.

You know that old meme? "I am hiding behind 7 proxies"? Women hide behind 7 lies. My answer to about 20% of what women say is to smile and say "I don't believe that... I don't think you do either". Or "lmao, yeah right".


----------



## Michael Janke (Sep 18, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> Talking with western women is pretty fun if you do not hold back any of the disdain they rightfully deserve. If you don't hide how much of a chore it is and how ridiculous they are, they either go ballistic, which is funny to laugh about in a realistic way, or more commonly try to win your approval, which is more enjoyable than listening to their shrieking.
> 
> Seriously, try it.
> 
> You know that old meme? "I am hiding behind 7 proxies"? Women hide behind 7 lies. My answer to about 20% of what women say is to smile and say "I don't believe that... I don't think you do either". Or "lmao, yeah right".


doesn't that play into the sterotype that men who treat women like crap get the most women? i think tupac talked about it once.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 18, 2021)

goku123 said:


> doesn't that play into the sterotype that men who treat women like crap get the most women? i think tupac talked about it once.


Lmao even Feynman, nobel prize winning theoretical physicist said it.

In his memoir "surely you're joking mr feynman" there used to be a chapter about women called "you just ask them". It has since been deleted from future editions and it's hard to still find a copy online.

But I gotcha:



Spoiler: feynman chapter



You Just Ask Them?


     When I was first at Cornell I corresponded with a girl I had met in New
Mexico  while  I was  working  on  the  bomb.  I  got  to thinking, when she
mentioned some other fella she knew,  that I had better go out there quickly
at the end  of the school year and try to save the situation. But when I got
out there, I found it was too late, so I ended up in  a motel in Albuquerque
with a free summer and nothing to do.
     The Casa Grande Motel  was on  Route 66, the main highway through town.
About three places further down the road  there was  a little nightclub that
had  entertainment. Since I  had nothing to do, and since I enjoyed watching
and meeting people in bars, I very often went to this nightclub.
     When I first went there I was talking with some guy at the  bar, and we
noticed  a whole table  full of nice young ladies -- TWA hostesses,  I think
they were --who were having some sort of birthday party. The other guy said,
"Come on, let's get up our nerve and ask them to dance."
     So we asked two of them to dance, and afterwards they invited us to sit
with  the  other girls at the  table. After  a few drinks,  the waiter  came
around: "Anybody want anything?"
     I liked  to imitate being drunk, so although I was  completely sober, I
turned  to the girl I'd been dancing with and asked her in  a drunken voice,
"YaWANanything?"
     "What can we have?" she asks.
     "Annnnnnnnnnnnything you want -- ANYTHING!"
     "All right! We'll have champagne!" she says happily.
     So  I say  in a loud voice  that everybody  in the bar  can  hear, "OK!
Ch-ch-champagne for evvverybody!"
     Then I hear my friend talking to my girl, saying  what a dirty trick it
is to  "take all  that dough from him because he's drunk," and I'm beginning
to think maybe I made a mistake.
     Well, nicely enough, the waiter comes over  to me, leans down, and says
in a low voice, "Sir, that's sixteen dollars a bottle."
     I decide to  drop the  idea of champagne for everybody, so I say in  an
even louder voice than before, "NEVER MIND!"
     I was therefore  quite surprised when, a few moments  later, the waiter
came back to the table with all his fancy stuff  --  a white  towel over his
arm,  a tray  full of  glasses, an ice bucket  full of ice, and a bottle  of
champagne. He thought I meant, "Never mind the  price," when I meant, "Never
mind the champagne!"
     The  waiter served  champagne  to everybody,  I  paid  out the  sixteen
dollars, and  my friend was mad at my girl because he thought she had got me
to pay all this dough. But as far as I was concerned, that was the end of it
-- though it turned out later to be the beginning of a new adventure.
     I went  to  that  nightclub quite often and  as the weeks  went by, the
entertainment changed. The performers were  on a circuit  that  went through
Amarillo and a lot of other places in Texas, and God knows where else. There
was also a permanent singer who was at the nightclub, whose name was Tamara.
Every time  a  new group  of  performers  came  to  the  club,  Tamara would
introduce me to one of the girls from the group. The girl would come and sit
down with me at my  table, I would buy her a drink, and we'd talk. Of course
I would have liked to do more than just talk, but there was always something
the matter at the last minute. So I could never understand why Tamara always
went to the trouble  of introducing me to  all  these nice girls, and  then,
even  though things  would start out all right, I would always end up buying
drinks, spending the evening talking, but that was it. My friend, who didn't
have the advantage of Tamara's introductions, wasn't getting anywhere either
-- we were both clunks.
     After  a few weeks  of different  shows and different girls, a new show
came, and  as usual Tamara introduced me to  a girl  from the  group, and we
went  through the  usual thing -- I'm buying her drinks,  we're talking, and
she's being very nice.  She went and did her  show, and afterwards  she came
back to me at my table, and I felt pretty good. People would look around and
think, "What's he got that makes this girl come to him?"
     But  then, at  some stage  near  the  close  of  the evening, she  said
something that by this time I had heard many times before: "I'd like to have
you come  over to my  room tonight, but  we're  having a party,  so  perhaps
tomorrow night..."  --  and I knew what this "perhaps tomorrow night" meant:
NOTHING.
     Well, I noticed  throughout the evening that this girl -- her name  was
Gloria -- talked quite often with the master of ceremonies, during the show,
and on  her  way to and  from the ladies' room. So one time, when she was in
the ladies' room and the master of ceremonies happened to be walking near my
table, I impulsively took a guess and said to him, "Your wife is a very nice
woman."
     He said, "Yes, thank you," and  we started to talk a little. He figured
she  had told me.  And when Gloria returned,  she figured he had told me. So
they  both  talked to me  a  little bit, and  invited me to go over to their
place that night after the bar closed.
     At two  o'clock in the  morning I went over to their motel  with  them.
There wasn't any party, of course, and we talked a long time. They showed me
a  photo album with pictures  of Gloria when her husband  first  met  her in
Iowa, a cornfed, rather fattish-looking woman; then other pictures of her as
she reduced, and now she looked really nifty! He had taught her all kinds of
stuff, but he couldn't  read  or  write,  which  was  especially interesting
because he had the job, as master of ceremonies, of reading the names of the
acts and the performers who were in the  amateur  contest, and I hadn't even
noticed that he couldn't read what he was "reading"! (The next night  I  saw
what  they did. While  she  was bringing a person  on or  off the stage, she
glanced at the slip of paper in his hand and whispered the names of the next
performers and the title of the act to him as she went by.)
     They  were  a  very  interesting,  friendly  couple,  and  we had  many
interesting conversations. I recalled  how we had met, and I asked  them why
Tamara was always introducing the new girls to me.
     Gloria replied, "When Tamara  was about to  introduce  me  to you,  she
said, 'Now I'm going to introduce you to the real spender around here!' "
     I had to think  a moment  before I  realized  that  the  sixteen-dollar
bottle of champagne bought  with  such a vigorous  and misunderstood  "never
mind!"  turned out to be a good investment. I apparently had the  reputation
of being some kind of eccentric who always came in not dressed up,  not in a
neat suit, but always ready to spend lots of money on the girls.
     Eventually I told  them  that I was  struck by something:  "I'm  fairly
intelligent," I said,  "but  probably only about  physics. But in  that  bar
there  are lots of  intelligent guys --  oil  guys, mineral  guys, important
businessmen, and  so forth  -- and  all  the  time  they're buying the girls
drinks,  and  they  get nothin' for it!"  (By  this time I  had decided that
nobody else was getting anything out of all those drinks either.) "How is it
possible," I  asked, "that an 'intelligent' guy  can be such  a goddamn fool
when he gets into a bar?"
     The  master  said, "This  I  know all about. I know  exactly how it all
works. I will give you lessons, so that hereafter you can get something from
a  girl in a  bar  like this. But  before  I give  you the  lessons, I  must
demonstrate that I really know what I'm talking about. So to do that, Gloria
will get a man to buy you a champagne cocktail."
     I say, "OK," though I'm thinking, "How the hell are they gonna do it?"
     The master continued: "Now you must do exactly as we tell you. Tomorrow
night  you  should sit  some distance from Gloria in the  bar,  and when she
gives you a sign, all you have to do is walk by."
     "Yes," says Gloria. "It'll be easy."
     The next night I go to the bar and sit in the corner, where I can  keep
my eye on Gloria from a distance.  After a while, sure  enough, there's some
guy sitting with her, and after a  little  while  longer the guy's happy and
Gloria gives me a wink. I  get up and  nonchalantly saunter by.  Just as I'm
passing, Gloria turns around and  says  in a real friendly and bright voice,
"Oh, hi, Dick! When did you get back into town? Where have you been?"
     At this moment the  guy turns around to  see who this "Dick"  is, and I
can see in his eyes something I  understand completely, since I have been in
that position so often myself.
     First look:  "Oh-oh,  competition coming up. He's gonna  take her  away
from me after I bought her a drink! What's gonna happen?"
     Next look: "No, it's just a casual friend. They seem to know each other
from some time back."  I could see all  this. I could read it on his face. I
knew exactly what he was going through.
     Gloria turns  to him and says, "Jim, I'd like you to meet an old friend
of mine, Dick Feynman."
     Next  look: "I know  what I'll do;  I'll be kind  to  this  guy so that
she'll like me more."
     Jim turns to me and says, "Hi, Dick. How about a drink?"
     "Fine!" I say.
     "What'll ya have?"
     "Whatever she's having."
     "Bartender, another champagne cocktail, please."
     So it was easy;  there was  nothing  to  it. That night after  the  bar
closed  I went again  over  to  the  master and  Gloria's  motel.  They were
laughing and smiling, happy with how it  worked  out. "All right,"  I  said,
"I'm absolutely convinced  that you  two  know exactly what  you're  talking
about. Now, what about the lessons?"
     "OK," he says. "The  whole principle  is this: The  guy  wants  to be a
gentleman.  He  doesn't  want  to  be  thought of  as  impolite,  crude,  or
especially  a cheapskate. As long as the girl  knows the  guy's  motives  so
well, it's easy to steer him in the direction she wants him to go.
     "Therefore," he continued, "under no  circumstances be a gentleman! You
must  disrespect the girls. Furthermore, the very first rule is, don't buy a
girl anything -- not even a package of cigarettes -- until  you've asked her
if she'll sleep with you, and you're convinced that she will, and that she's
not lying."
     "Uh... you mean... you don't... uh... you just ask them?"
     "OK,"  he says, "I know this is your  first lesson, and it may be  hard
for  you to be so blunt. So you  might buy her one  thing -- just one little
something --  before you  ask. But on the  other  hand, it will only make it
more difficult."
     Well,  someone only has to give me the principle,  and  I get the idea.
All during the next day  I built up my psychology differently: I adopted the
attitude that those  bar  girls are  all  bitches, that  they  aren't  worth
anything, and all they're in there for is to get you  to buy  them  a drink,
and they're not going  to give  you a  goddamn thing; I'm not  going to be a
gentleman to such  worthless bitches, and  so on. I  learned it till  it was
automatic.
     Then that night I was ready to try  it out. I go into the bar as usual,
and  right away my friend says, "Hey, Dick! Wait'll  you see  the girl I got
tonight! She had to go change her clothes, but she's coming right back."
     "Yeah, yeah,"  I say, unimpressed, and I sit at  another table to watch
the  show.  My  friend's  girl  comes in just  as  the show starts,  and I'm
thinking, "I don't give a damn how pretty she is; all she's doing is getting
him to buy her drinks, and she's going to give him nothing!"
     After the first act my friend says, "Hey, Dick! I want you to meet Ann.
Ann, this is a good friend of mine, Dick Feynman."
     I say "Hi" and keep looking at the show.
     A few moments later Ann says to  me, "Why don't you come and sit at the
table here with us?"
     I think to myself,  "Typical bitch: he's buying  her drinks,  and she's
inviting somebody else to the table." I say, "I can see fine from here."
     A little while  later a lieutenant from the military  base nearby comes
in, dressed in a  nice uniform. It isn't long,  before we notice that Ann is
sitting over on the other side of the bar with the lieutenant!
     Later  that evening  I'm sitting  at  the bar, Ann is  dancing with the
lieutenant, and when the lieutenant's back is toward me and she's facing me,
she  smiles very  pleasantly  to  me. I think again, "Some bitch! Now  she's
doing this trick on the lieutenant even!"
     Then  I get a good idea: I don't look  at her until the  lieutenant can
also  see me, and then I smile  back at her,  so  the  lieutenant  will know
what's going on. So her trick didn't work for long.
     A few minutes later she's not with the lieutenant any more,  but asking
the  bartender for  her coat  and handbag, saying in  a loud, obvious voice,
"I'd like to go for a walk. Does anybody want to go for a walk with me?"
     I  think to myself, "You can keep  saying  no and pushing them off, but
you can't do  it permanently, or you won't get anywhere.  There comes a time
when you have to go along." So I say coolly, "I'll  walk with you." So we go
out. We walk  down the street a  few  blocks and see a cafe,  and she  says,
"I've got an idea -- let's get some coffee and sandwiches, and go over to my
place and eat them."
     The idea sounds  pretty  good, so we go  into  the  cafe and she orders
three coffees and three sandwiches and I pay for them.
     As we're  going out of the cafe, I think to myself, "Something's wrong:
too many sandwiches!"
     On the way to  her motel she says, "You know, I won't have time to  eat
these sandwiches with you, because a lieutenant is coming over..."
     I think to myself, "See, I flunked. The master gave me a lesson on what
to do,  and I  flunked. I bought her $1.10  worth of  sandwiches, and hadn't
asked her anything, and now I know I'm gonna get nothing! I have to recover,
if only for the pride of my teacher."
     I stop suddenly and I say to her, "You... are worse than a WHORE!"
     "Whaddya mean?"
     '"You got me to buy  these sandwiches,  and what am I going to  get for
it? Nothing!"
     "Well, you cheapskate!" she says. "If that's the way you feel, I'll pay
you back for the sandwiches!"
     I called her bluff: "Pay me back, then."
     She was  astonished.  She reached  into her  pocketbook,  took out  the
little bit of money that she had and gave it to me.  I took  my sandwich and
coffee and went off.
     After I was  through  eating,  I went  back to the bar to report to the
master. I explained everything, and told him I was sorry that I flunked, but
I tried to recover.
     He said very calmly, "It's OK, Dick; it's all right. Since you ended up
not buying her anything, she's gonna sleep with you tonight."
     "What?"
     "That's  right," he said confidently; "she's  gonna  sleep  with you. I
know that."
     "But she isn't even here! She's at her place with the lieu --"
     "It's all right."
     Two o'clock  comes  around, the bar closes, and Ann hasn't  appeared. I
ask the master and his wife  if I can come over to  their  place again. They
say sure.
     Just  as we're  coming out of the bar, here  comes Ann, running  across
Route 66 toward me. She  puts her arm in mine,  and says, "Come on, let's go
over to my place."
     The master was right. So the lesson was terrific!
     When I was back at  Cornell in the fall, I was dancing  with the sister
of a grad student,  who  was visiting from Virginia. She  was very nice, and
suddenly I got this idea: "Let's go to a bar and have a drink," I said.
     On the way to the bar I was working up nerve to try the master's lesson
on  an ordinary girl. After  all, you don't feel so  bad disrespecting a bar
girl  who's trying to  get you  to buy her drinks --  but a  nice, ordinary,
Southern girl?
     We went into the bar, and before I sat down,  I said, "Listen, before I
buy you a drink, I want to know one thing: Will you sleep with me tonight?"
     "Yes."
     So it worked even  with  an ordinary girl! But no matter  how effective
the  lesson was, I  never really used it after that. I didn't enjoy doing it
that way. But it was interesting to know that things worked much differently
from how I was brought up.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Sep 18, 2021)

Simple: they're poor, not woke and big on traditional femininity.

Men from wealthier nations think that makes them ideal wives.



Gender: Xenomorph said:


> Also non-American women seem to go crazy over American men.
> 
> I think people still have the impression US is this first world, non shithole country.


America has some issues but it's not really a shithole compared to the rest of the world. I mean, there's places where slavery is still a thing.


----------



## Gimmick Account (Sep 18, 2021)

Most of these stereotypes are stale at this point. Of course you're gonna have a bad time if you're willingly participating in a scam that's outdated by like two or three decades.
I can't speak personally on it since all the people I've met from Weird Europe have been more well-off (and all caught me off-guard with how extremely chill and friendly they were), but I can't imagine either the economic value or perceptions of the West really exist anymore.



mr.moon1488 said:


> They tend to be more direct, and fun to talk to.  Unless you're an extremely effete numale that enjoys dumb consoomer shit, talking with 99% of western women feels like a chore.  Most eastern European women at least have real interests that they can carry on a conversation about.


This is basically my experience with ESL people in general. Native speakers can make a sport of misunderstanding one another which is fucking tiresome; in contrast language learners have an active interest in communication and tend to interpret things generously and never intentionally take or give offense.
If you have the personality for it the challenge itself is engaging and eventually rewarding--you wind up really speaking one anothers' language, so to speak--and the cultural intercourse is always fascinating. You learn a lot when people constantly ask you questions about things you'd never properly thought about.


----------



## Fougaro (Sep 21, 2021)

> (...) after all why is it Russian order bride and not american order bride ?


Have you seen what American women, especially these days, look like? 


JamalActimel said:


> They are white niggers.






Das rite white boi!


----------



## Getting tard comed (Sep 21, 2021)

They are hot. They are feminine. And as someone mentioned, they can actually hold a conversation about something which American girls can do but a lot of them genuinely believe that if they are hot that's enough. 

Also, they are hot. Seriously, I think it was Peter the Great who needed sailers to stop at Ukraine so he sent all the hot women there to give ships a reason to make port. Or something like that. Eastern European women are hot.


----------



## RussianParasite (Sep 21, 2021)

goku123 said:


> i imagine the ones that can leave and go to europe are well above average in some way or another. maybe they are better educated, better payed.
> basically, they get a skewed sense of what americans are like.


I think you’re spot on and that this goes both ways. I’ve noticed Americans (especially who have never actually been to Europe) will often talk about how smart/sophisticated/well-mannered Europeans are because they only see the ones with the means and desire to travel abroad. American girls tend to be majorly attracted to foreigners, specifically those with Br*tish, Irish, Scottish, Australian or Kiwi accents.

Truth is, there are white trash rednecks in both places, and they behave in a shockingly similar manner.


----------



## Meriasek (Sep 21, 2021)

goku123 said:


> doesn't the ukraine produce the most supermodels anywhere?
> maybe western men have a thing for eastern european women because they are on some level the most attractive?
> its like how samoans produce a way higher then average chance of NFL players than anywhere else in the states.


I think it was Estonia that had the most supermodels per capita or something.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Sep 21, 2021)

Tall willowy white women with light hair and eyes is always an in demand stereotype.  My family is full of chadettes for this reason.  I'm not one of them - I post on this site, remember?   Add exoticism and possiblity of a tradwife/girlfriend who is also your mom or someone more docile and you have a bunch of men creaming pants over this.

It is optimistic for men to always want women to submit to them, even if they're mail order brides.  Finding a woman with equal or near equal partnership is more fufilling than a slave.  There's no need for hyper sjwism, just mutual respect.  A man can still wear the pants without being a screeching tard or undercutting the woman at every opportunity.  I hope slav women who marry realize this.


----------



## Michael Janke (Sep 21, 2021)

AMHOLIO said:


> It is optimistic for men to always want women to submit to them,


only because society has softened men up.
women submitting to men has been the status quo for 10's of thousands of years and probably before humans fully evolved.
it only stopped in the 60's give or take. its still ingrained in our genes because thats not enough time for it to go away.
remember a women can't do nothing to stop a man if they were so inclined.
with some behavioral encouragement, anybody can get a women to submit.
not abuse mind you. more like brainwashing.


----------



## DamnWolves! (Sep 21, 2021)

Eastern European women want to be not-poor and American, and American software developers want to be not-alone, with a hot wife on their arms. Like every other marriage, each person gets something they want and are willing to tolerate the things they don't--in this case, the men are tolerating the fact that the women are weirdly bougie Soviets who take a lot more effort to bring home than the local women, and the women are tolerating that the men are fat with bad hygiene, who make a lot more money than the local men.

That's what Null tried to do, but he fucked up and moved there instead, neglecting the part where the women want to move to America. So, now he's just alone in Eastern Europe, which is the worst of both worlds.


----------



## Michael Janke (Sep 21, 2021)

DamnWolves! said:


> Eastern European women want to be not-poor and American, and American software developers want to be not-alone, with a hot wife on their arms. Like every other marriage, each person gets something they want and are willing to tolerate the things they don't--in this case, the men are tolerating the fact that the women are weirdly bougie Soviets who take a lot more effort to bring home than the local women, and the women are tolerating that the men are fat with bad hygiene, who make a lot more money than the local men.
> 
> That's what Null tried to do, but he fucked up and moved there instead, neglecting the part where the women want to move to America. So, now he's just alone in Eastern Europe, which is the worst of both worlds.


null should have lived in south america.
a 6 foot blue eyed male is a pussy magnet in those parts.


----------



## Niggernerd (Sep 21, 2021)

Russian women are groadie whores.


----------



## Ergodic Thot (Sep 21, 2021)

goku123 said:


> null should have lived in south america.
> a 6 foot blue eyed male is a pussy magnet in those parts.


Doesn't null like the fatties?

Maybe he went into exile to assuage his lust for the hambeasts.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Sep 21, 2021)

goku123 said:


> only because society has softened men up.
> women submitting to men has been the status quo for 10's of thousands of years and probably before humans fully evolved.
> it only stopped in the 60's give or take. its still ingrained in our genes because thats not enough time for it to go away.
> remember a women can't do nothing to stop a man if they were so inclined.
> ...


Chicks have a tendancy to submit due to biology and social pressure, but not a guarantee.  There's also plenty of hen pecked husbands out there, or pussy whipped if you prefer, recorded back even in the middle ages and before.  A number of men can be soft by birth as well as nurture.

Some women burn hard with passion and would jot be kept down even if their life was threatened.  They may not be as numerous as men, but there are women who would die for convictions.  Women can't phsyically match up with men, but that's why if they're hard core bitches they'll either use underhanded social tatics or weapons and the element of surprise for violence.  A gun truly is the great equalizer.

I say you theoretically could socially pressure a woman into anything, but there are stop points to where the human brain can go and a woman can kill herself, even if it is in the most passive way possible (like choosing not to get treatment for a disease or injury).  Again, there are still women out there who don't give a shit and do what they think, whether it is good or selfish.  Men can also fall prey to social pressure and be pressured into doing almost anything given the right threat or motivation.  Hardcore religious men in cults come to mind.  The retarded side of fitbros who encourage each other to do illegal or stupid shit when training too (not all fitbros dammit).

I personally don't think submitting to a husband is conductive to a great relationship, but I don't think a man always submitting to a woman is either.  Ideally, they come to agreements and conclusions together, and occasionally capitulate to each other and leave things they can't change about each other be. Men and women working as a team is greater than one party making most of the choices.


----------



## Michael Janke (Sep 21, 2021)

Ergodic Thot said:


> Doesn't null like the fatties?


most latina chicks over the age of 28 become fatties.
you have to reign her in to stop the transition.


----------



## Fish Fudge (Sep 22, 2021)

Eatern European women are hot, but bat-shit insane and incredibly damaged people. Not worth the effort.


----------



## AbyssGazer (Sep 23, 2021)

RMQualtrough said:


> The same reason Asian women are fetishized. They're easy.


This is of course what it all comes down to. For the majority of men the single most attractive thing about a woman is that she's willing to be fucked by you. Not to say that there's anything wrong with that, as long as it's not the _only_ requirement.

If some guy have better luck in Russia (or some woman in Gambia for that matter), good for them. I don't understand the spite and outrage they face. Especially since no one seems to bat an eye at transactional relationships when the couple has the same nationality. Who cares?


----------



## biozeminadae1 (Sep 24, 2021)

MrJokerRager said:


> Eastern European women may be gold diggers and materialists. But they don't hate their own race or children.


What makes you think that? In Bulgaria, there seems to be a tendency for female Slavs to go after Roma now.


----------



## TaimuRadiu (Sep 24, 2021)

Living around Slavic women all my life has made me wonder why Western men have fetishized them. There's always the alluring Bond girl Cold War stereotype, but in reality? Yeah, that 300 lb person with a mustache at church is actually a true and honest woman.


----------



## StarDreamer2002 (Sep 25, 2021)

I'm not White but my last girlfriend was Polish and she was soooo cute she looked like a real angel.


----------



## Desu Vult (Sep 28, 2021)

biozeminadae1 said:


> What makes you think that? In Bulgaria, there seems to be a tendency for female Slavs to go after Roma now.


The fuck? In Russia, Baltics, Poland etc, the Roma are considered unfuckable bottom trash. In Western Europe, even the craziest SJW bitches won't touch them.


----------



## biozeminadae1 (Sep 28, 2021)

Desu Vult said:


> The fuck? In Russia, Baltics, Poland etc, the Roma are considered unfuckable bottom trash. In Western Europe, even the craziest SJW bitches won't touch them.


Unfortunately, Bulgaria is the leftist shit-hole of East Europe, even if it doesn't look like that on the surface. We're probably the most cucked.

The first 25 years of communism, the BCP really was into that "tolerance" shit in order to foster a common Bulgarian (linked with communism) identity among the minorities. This backfired, as all things do under communism, and the party stopped doing it around the 70s and the 80s started a series of false flag operations under the umbrella of the Revival Process. That also failed, and Bulgaria immediately lost international sympathy.

 I'm skipping a bunch of steps, but the result is a country partly ruled by Roma Barons and other Bulgarian mafiosos, who aren't anything like other mafiosos who on a general level care about their ethnicity... these ones do not.

If the communists had heard of affirmative action, we probably would have had that already, since these Roma are basically our niggers, only much worse. They live on welfare, barely work, but even when they do, they always do a botched job. They vote for GERB (Pro-western party, formed by old members of the communist party) who give them money to vote for them, etc.

Also, since we're so pro-western, we imitate other "Europeans", and that means kowtowing to the needs of minorities. There's also the fact that these people can basically attack, kill and rob other people without much fear of being prosecuted.

Since they have a "stable" income, can do whatever they want practically, without fear of the law, it's no wonder why the modern Bulgarian female, brought up on Chalga (our version of nigger music) and "gangsta" rap are so attracted to them.

DISCLAIMER:
This post has a dosage of doomposting.


----------



## ash9990 (Sep 28, 2021)

No. Not knowing English and their accent is a big turn off. They look like models but are dumb with questionable morals and beliefs. I'd rather date someone who's on my intellectual level with a decent background and family. Also, they remind me of the movie Hostel.


----------



## Grand Wizard Wakka (Oct 1, 2021)

Slavic women aren't fetishized anywhere near the level of asian women. White guys like asian women like black guys like white women.

"Why are there Russian mail order brides, and not British?"

Because eastern european women are desperate to sell themselves for a better life and/or money. Also, slavs are at least the second most common ethnicity of whore, if not first, competing with asian (usually asians from China or a nigger-asian country like Thailand). Slavs/Russians are the niggers of white people, BTW. The Irish of current century.

Brothels and massage parlors and other other whoring tends to always be slavic or asian. So its not that slavic women are fetishized and lusted after the way asian women are. Slavic women just put themselves out there. But they aren't romanticized.

Slavic women and asian women both tend to be faaaaaaaaar more agreeable and more into traditional gender roles than other types of women. That's something else they have in common. But nobody is specifically like "I WANT A RUSSIAN GF SO BADLY!!!" but "I WANT AN ASIAN GF SO BADLY!!!" is even a thing among non-weebs.


----------



## ditto (Oct 1, 2021)

Grand Wizard Wakka said:


> "Why are there Russian mail order brides, and not British?"


----------

